# Want to Buy a Saucier



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The next pot I'll be buying is a saucier. Anyone have any suggestions as tobrand, size, construction?

I was thinking of stainless lined single gauge construction.

shel


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Shel,

Don't stop at _sauciers_, look at Windsors a k a slant-sides too. They do the same things equally well.

In the smaller sizes, Emerilware and Cuisinart Classic are good values.

In the larger, Lincoln aka Wearever, sold by commercial suppliers.

BDL


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I prefer the more rounded design of the saucier over the design of the Windsor. Emerilware and Cuisinart aren't straight gauge - they have a heavy disk bottom. I prefer straight gauge for this pot. The Cuisinart pots I saw at BB&B didn't impress me very much.AFAIK, Lincoln/Wearever doesn't have a stainless interior. Right now I'm leaning towards All-Clad or Viking, but I'm not done investigating the options yet. The All-Clad is available in both the MC2 and the Stainless line, and comes with a lid. Nit sure if other potscome with lids - maybe Viking does - haven't double checked that yet

Thks!

shel.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I just love my Mauviel Windsor Sauciers gotten from E. Dehillerin. I hear that the tin plated ones enhance the flavor of foods cooked in them.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Shel --

Oh well. I prefer Windsors myself. Lincoln makes an entire line of stainless called "Centurion." But the stainless pans are bonded to aluminum disks -- so very much what you said (and I now understand) you don't want. IMO pulling the aluminum core all the way up the sides like All Clad does, as opposed to the disk on the bottom like Cuisinart, is overkill, but it's your opinion that counts. Anyway, Viking and All Clad are beautifully made, that's for sure. I doubt you can go wrong with either. 

I googled some Euro cookware lines like Sitram, and they're ridiculously expensive. Don't bother.

You can buy cheap lids from a restaurant supply in any size you want. I wouldn't make that determinative if there are price, performance or appearance differences.


BDL


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

For some pots and uses I don't mind a disk bottom, but for the saucier my preference is single gauge all the way. The Viking, I discovered, comes with a lid as well, and while someone suggested French lined copper, I thing the clad pots are more suitable to my budget and temprement (sp).

Cooks Illustrated tested a bunch of sauciers, and while I don't look to them to make my decisions, ithey are another point of information. They liked the All-Clad and the Viking, and a few others that I didn't like or which are no longer available. I'll probably end up with the All-Clad or Viking. I like the AC because it's a little smaller and somewhat less expemsive, but I think the Viking may be better made by a small degreee.

I always taker my time when buying cookware (and most items), and always end up satisfied and with a product that gives me lots of use and lasts a long time.

Another nice thing about AC is that they make a smaller, 1-qt saucier as well as the 3-qt, and both come in several models - MC2, Stainless, Copper Core etc., so they offer a wide array of choices.

shel


----------



## mooyong (Mar 15, 2008)

For some pots and uses I don't mind a disk bottom


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Saw this, thought of you: Kitchenaid 2.5-qt. 5-ply Stainless Steel Clad Saucier Pan

ON EDIT: Then, after posting the link I remembered Vollrath's stainless line. You like commercial? You like tri-ply? They got commercial tri-ply. I can't attest to whether or not it's a good price, Cookware.com is kind of hit or miss on prices. Saucier Pans by Vollrath

Luck,
BDL


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The Kitchenaid wasn't rated as well as the AC or Viking by Cooks Ilustrated. The handle is short and gets pretty hot, and the short handle makes it difficult for me to move a full pan around (based on experience with another pan that I have with a similar sized handle).

I'd not thought about Vollrath - maybe a trip to East Bay Restaurant Supply is in order. I recall that they carry (carried) a large assortment of Vollrath pots and pans.

Thanks, Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Which model did you get. There are several ....

shel


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I go tthe I qy. size that's stainless lined and not tinned; the latter lasts for only a year.


----------



## foodhacker (Mar 18, 2008)

I have the Viking 2qt. saucier and I absolutely love it ... and it does come with a lid.


----------

